# Foredom tool gloat



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2022)

Went to an estate sale nearby and got this lightly used (or so it appears) Foredom rotary tool, with a lot of accessories and bits for $65. I have a Chinese knock-off model that I dont like very well, hope this is a big improvement, also got a few other random hand tools and a rubbermaid shop cart... apparently the fellow was a machinist, hundreds of metal working bits and metal stock and every kind if micrometer and measuring instrument you could imagine... @woodtickgreg you would have gone nuts...

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 11 | +Karma 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 17, 2022)

I must show controll and restrain myself!
Man that thing looks brand new.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 17, 2022)

Super nice! Now you can start making bone necklace carvings. 






This is Louie da' Fish, a friend of mine in Hawai'i, making bone necklaces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2022)

I love my foredom. I got it for a song and a piece of gum from @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 17, 2022)

Congrats! You must be living right with the deals you find! If you think about it, when you figure out exactly what you have, perhaps you could put together a short tutorial. Chuck


----------



## JonathanH (Nov 17, 2022)

Love my Foredom tool. I used a Dremel for many years. There is no comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> I must show controll and restrain myself!
> Man that thing looks brand new.


Yea after looking at it closer, I think it has never been use, there are just some extra old accessories thrown in with it that made me think of was used...

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 17, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> I love my foredom. I got it for a song and a piece of gum from @Don Ratcliff


Remember what song?

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 18, 2022)

SENC said:


> Remember what song?


White and nerdy by weird al....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Nov 18, 2022)

Awesome score Barry, I've been wanting one for awhile!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 22, 2022)

GREAT SCORE !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 23, 2022)

Well done! We all know you’ll break them in and put to good use!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 23, 2022)

Great score Barry! Be sure to buy some extra shaft inserts to have around just in case. They can break at the most inopportune time. I've got a glut - dremels, a knockoff, a few air driven, a foredom, and a pfingst, as long as some die grinders. Like the pfingst and the foredom the best - probably the freedom best as I like the foot control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Joker9 (Dec 2, 2022)

Barry nice catch! I've just bought a knockoff and looking for a handpiece. If u have parts left over u want to sell or trade


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 3, 2022)

Foredom will be donating one like that to our SWFL Wood Art Expo for our raffle. Great company!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Foredom will be donating one like that to our SWFL Wood Art Expo for our raffle. Great company!


I could not connect with your link to the Art Expo. Chuck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> I could not connect with your link to the Art Expo. Chuck


Try again, I connected on my phone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> Foredom will be donating one like that to our SWFL Wood Art Expo for our raffle. Great company!


Just looked at your link Lou, looks like your running the show for this event, good for you! And it looks like @Spinartist will be there too, wish you weren't on the other side of the continent, Id love to check it out...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 3, 2022)

woodtickgreg said:


> Try again, I connected on my phone.


Thanks! Worked this time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 3, 2022)

barry richardson said:


> Just looked at your link Lou, looks like your running the show for this event, good for you! And it looks like @Spinartist will be there too, wish you weren't on the other side of the continent, Id love to check it out...


Yes, and you don't know how much involvement it is until you step up and say yes  It has actually been very enjoyable though...I know, a glutton for punishment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 3, 2022)

Good luck and enjoy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

